# Prayer for our Military



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

If this post gets pulled, I will understand. But, I thaught it would be a good time to lift up our Military folks in our prayers.
I thank God for our military and the sacrifices they have made...and are making.
Let's not forget them.:thumbs_up


----------



## ranger889 (May 15, 2006)

Thank You


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

You are very welcome ranger889. Thank you for your service .....please pass my thanks on to your comrades.
God bless.


----------



## archermatt (Mar 4, 2003)

Thank you!


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

Thank you! Prayer sent.


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

:icon_salut::icon_salut::icon_salut::icon_salut::icon_salut::icon_salut::icon_salut::icon_salut:


----------



## Ohioduckman (Mar 8, 2011)

Prayers Sent


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Curve1 said:


> If this post gets pulled, I will understand. But, I thaught it would be a good time to lift up our Military folks in our prayers.
> I thank God for our military and the sacrifices they have made...and are making.
> Let's not forget them.:thumbs_up


Yes, let's not.. and lets remember who they are working for and who is "their leader"... a man can't bring himself to say "radical islam".

I've had two boys concurrently in harms way and now only one remains... i thank you for prayers for mine and all of them others whom I pray for every single day.

Mahalo (thank you) and Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## dale gribble (Jan 18, 2011)

Amen to that. Prayers sent.

P.S.......(i'd like to think they WOULDN'T pull it!)


----------



## cotton22 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

Prayer said


----------

